# Is it time to re-open a current public sentiment thread?



## TTV (17 Apr 2007)

I for one would be very interested to get a feel for any sentiment shift after last nights RTE documentary on the property crash. While i thought the show was over produced to say the least, i think it had a far greater impact than a more indepth ecomical discussion show because it caught the attention of the average joe i.e. the people who have bought most of the property and who havent had it spelled out so clearly in one place...


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Apr 2007)

See this thread.


----------

